# Echols area wildlife meeting...Changed to***Friday, April 19, 6PM.****



## Gulfin (Jan 29, 2013)

I was talking to our extension agent today about some soil samples and a couple other things and he mentioned that he'd like to set up a meeting to discuss what is happening in the area, get some feedback from some local clubs, and answer some questions from us. He said he would try and get the game warden and the local wildlife biologist in on this as well. I know we had a good 20 minute talk today and I'm really looking forward to it.

Nothing set in stone but we tentatively set a time frame of mid to late March. I'm just putting some feelers out there to gauge interest.

Let me know if you'd like more information as we get it together.

George/Jason, I already told him you guys would be in....

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Gulfin (Mar 1, 2013)

Just spoke with Justin over there at the Extension office in Statenville and he was leaning toward April 12. It's a friday and he said they'd have some food about 6 and start the meeting around 7. He asked me to get a rough count on how many I thought would be attending and get back with him so he had enough space so if you could let me know on your end if and how many by early-mid next week that would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## Gulfin (Mar 15, 2013)

OK, Our Wildlife Meeting had to be changed to Friday 4/19 at 6pm. 

Justin (Extension Agent) had one of his speakers that wasn't going to be able to make it on the 12th so he had to move it up a week. That said, I'd really like to get a count of how many will be able to make it. I am really trying to get him as close to an accurate count as I can because he really is talking about providing some food (He mentioned pork chops) for us and I'd hate for them to buy for a bunch of people that don't show up. Feel free to call him as well at 229-559-5562 to ask any questions and give him a count.

There will be Justin, a wildlife biologist, a forester, and a foodplot guy there so it really should be a great chance to learn a lot of information and ask a bunch of questions. As a couple of speakers are coming from over an hour and a half away, they are going to try and start this at 6pm so they can get back home at a reasonable hour when it's over. It will be right there in Statenville somewhere near where 94/129 cross. Justin is going to send me a flyer early next week and I'll add that here when I get it.


----------

